# Pareggiare la situazione



## vic (26 Maggio 2012)

Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro. 
La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
Ovviamente ci sono i bambini. Ho capito che lei vuole avere questa doppia vita. 
Per non impazzire ho smantellato tutto. Preferisco non sapere. Per il resto ora guardo le donne  con un altro occhio. Devo assolutamente pareggiare la situazione.


----------



## Flavia (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


la logica del ti restituisco pan per focaccia, non ti farà certo stare meglio, anzi potrebbe peggiorare la tua situazione
provare a parlare con lei?
comunque benvenuto


----------



## Ultimo (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...



Non ho ben capito se tua moglie sa che tu lo sai.

Comunque indipendentemente dal fatto che tua moglie sappia che tu sai, e che credo eventualmente ne abbiate parlato, dico.. ma un minimo di dignità no ? dico quella parentesi dove cominci a riflettere e prendere di petto te stesso e cominciare a muoverti nella maniera giusta? 
Secondo te se tu tradisci, il tradimento di tua moglie non esiste più? e se tu tradisci cosa ottieni ? pensi che tua moglie possa sentirsi male del tuo tradimento? Guarda che se combini casini di questo tipo inneschi delle variabili che saranno imprevedibili per tutti, compresi i tuoi figli. Comincia a ragionare.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> *la logica del ti restituisco pan per focaccia, non ti farà certo stare meglio, anzi potrebbe peggiorare la tua situazione
> *provare a parlare con lei?
> comunque benvenuto


concordo....non è la soluzione migliore...
non cancella le cose...ti farebbe distrarre per un po ma poi???


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", *quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi*" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


ti capisco...ma non ti lasciare mettere in trappola da tutto ciò che hai visto o letto...
ci vuole pazienza....


----------



## exStermy (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Famme capi'...

ti tradiva, l'hai scoperta e t'ha giurato e spergiurato che aveva chiuso invece s'e' fatta piu' furba ed hanno continuato imperterriti e tu mo' che hai riscoperto che ti prende ancora per il culo alla grandissima hai deciso di continuare ad abbozzare facendo finta di niente?

ma che cazzo avete che vi scorre nelle vene, merda?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Famme capi'...
> 
> ti tradiva, l'hai scoperta e t'ha giurato e spergiurato che aveva chiuso invece s'e' fatta piu' furba ed hanno continuato imperterriti e tu mo' che hai riscoperto che ti prende ancora per il culo alla grandissima hai deciso di continuare ad abbozzare facendo finta di niente?
> 
> ma che cazzo avete che vi scorre nelle vene, merda?


in questo caso TI DO RAGIONE....
sbagliare è umano ma perseverare......
quando è tua è tua...
però se fossi un tantino piu delicato....non sarebbe male...


----------



## exStermy (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in questo caso TI DO RAGIONE....
> sbagliare è umano ma perseverare......
> quando è tua è tua...
> però se fossi un tantino piu delicato....non sarebbe male...


hai ragione e mi scuso... 

e' che quando mi parte l'embolo, compenetrandomi nelle situescion uso e non dovrei, il termine abbozzare...

me sforzero...giuro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai ragione e mi scuso...
> 
> e' che quando mi parte l'embolo, compenetrandomi nelle situescion uso e non dovrei, il termine abbozzare...
> 
> ...



sei tremendo....


----------



## vic (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in questo caso TI DO RAGIONE....
> sbagliare è umano ma perseverare......
> quando è tua è tua...
> però se fossi un tantino piu delicato....non sarebbe male...




Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....



aspetta un attimo....
capisco quello che provi..ma purtroppo e te lo dico perchè ci sono passata,quando accadono queste cose si tende a vedere tutto a senso unico...sai quante volte non ripondo io al cel.mica perchè sono impegnata a fare altro???
cmq è normale pensare al peggio....
e poi cavolo se da stamatina che non risponde fidati che lo avrà lasciato a casa..perchè anche se sta facendo roba(chiamiamola cosi)da stamattina almeno una volta ti avrebbe risposto..eh???


----------



## exStermy (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....


a 100 punti c'e' la bambola...


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a 100 punti c'e' la bambola...




perchè tu l'hai già vinta????


----------



## Spider (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


...cavolo Vic, si sente che la tua "lettera" è sincera. quello che descrivi, riguardo al dopo, la rabbia, il fatto di non riuscire a mangiare sono cose che ho provato anch'io.
 Io non ho mai letto i loro sms... e a questo punto forse mi è andata bene. Cose futili, banali ma che hanno un potere devastante suula nostra mente.
 non scorderai mai quello che hai letto. ti risuonerà sempre nella testa e dovrai "elaborarlo" per renderlo inoffensivo, ma sarà sempre un atto razionale. come razionale mi sembra la scelta di rimanere con lei, tanto che già pensi ad altro fuori dalla tua unione.
non mi sembra vendetta, mi sembra più una rinuncia... dai per scontata la fine di tutto...se cerchi altro...sicuramente muore la parte "emozionale" del rapporto. 
Tu fai la tua vita, io faccio la mia, siamo insieme ma non ci corrispondiamo più.
 perchè tanta rinuncia?


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2012)

no vabbè io non ho parole!

ciao e benvenuto!
scusa ma tu sai che lei continua a tradirti e tu l'unica cosa che pensi di fare è continuare ma restituire pan per focaccia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ho capito bene???


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cavolo Vic, si sente che la tua "lettera" è sincera. quello che descrivi, riguardo al dopo, la rabbia, il fatto di non riuscire a mangiare sono cose che ho provato anch'io.
> Io non ho mai letto i loro sms... e a questo punto forse mi è andata bene. Cose futili, banali ma che hanno un potere devastante suula nostra mente.
> non scorderai mai quello che hai letto. ti risuonerà sempre nella testa e dovrai "elaborarlo" per renderlo inoffensivo, ma sarà sempre un atto razionale. come razionale mi sembra la scelta di rimanere con lei, tanto che già pensi ad altro fuori dalla tua unione.
> non mi sembra vendetta, mi sembra più una rinuncia... dai per scontata la fine di tutto...se cerchi altro...sicuramente muore la parte "emozionale" del rapporto.
> ...


Adesso capisci...perchè...io ehm...
Predico sempre...
Non guardate nei cellulari delle mogli.
Diverreste vostro malgrado spettatori di tutta quella vita a cui noi mariti non partecipiamo no?
E ci potrebbero essere spiacevolissime sorprese...
Occhio non vede
Cuore non duole...
La vita privata di mia moglie a me semplicemente non deve interessare.
A me interessa
1) La mia vita, di me.
2) In seconda istanza, se sono legato ad una persona, la nostra vita.

Pareggiare le situazione ?
Ehm non si può.

Poi cosa fai?
Vai dalla moglie e le dici...ah credevi di farmela e io ti ho beccato?
E se lei ti risponde...hai ficcanasato nel mio cellulare dunque ora tu vai a fare in culo? Eh?


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso capisci...perchè...io ehm...
> Predico sempre...
> Non guardate nei cellulari delle mogli.
> Diverreste vostro malgrado spettatori di tutta quella vita a cui noi mariti non partecipiamo no?
> ...


dipende.....
io per prima avrei preferito nn sappere certi dettagli....dettagli che nn ho trovato ficcanasando...ma espressi da lui..perchè purtroppo mio marito passa dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e inopportuna...
ma senti se tua moglie ti tradisse e continuasse a farlo CON LA STESSA PERSONA alle tue spalle....tu preferiresti non sapere....dipende caro conte dall'entità del tradimento da cosa c'è in ballo...
io ho scoperto la magagna di mio marito con quella non perchè frugai....non perchè lui mi ha fatto capire..è stat una sensazione...troppo forte...diversa..e allora mi armai di radar e iniziai un doloroso calvario....è terribile se solo ci penso...però dovevo sapere cosa accadeva...certo bisogna stare attenti perchè a furia di frugare si trovano anche false prove..si esagera..si crede vero qualcosa che non lo è....perchè se parti in quarta non ti fermi piu e prendi abbagli colossali...
io mi sono fermata dove dovevo...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende.....
> io per prima avrei preferito nn sappere certi dettagli....dettagli che nn ho trovato ficcanasando...ma espressi da lui..perchè purtroppo mio marito passa dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e inopportuna...
> ma senti se tua moglie ti tradisse e continuasse a farlo CON LA STESSA PERSONA alle tue spalle....tu preferiresti non sapere....dipende caro conte dall'entità del tradimento da cosa c'è in ballo...
> io ho scoperto la magagna di mio marito con quella non perchè frugai....non perchè lui mi ha fatto capire..è stat una sensazione...troppo forte...diversa..e allora mi armai di radar e iniziai un doloroso calvario....è terribile se solo ci penso...però dovevo sapere cosa accadeva...certo bisogna stare attenti perchè a furia di frugare si trovano anche false prove..si esagera..si crede vero qualcosa che non lo è....perchè se parti in quarta non ti fermi piu e prendi abbagli colossali...
> io mi sono fermata dove dovevo...


Beh sulla fiducia...ti direi..in maschilese...
Tuo marito non sapeva come uscirne
e ti ha chiesto aiuto no?
Prima che insomma...

Tu sei molto brava:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sulla fiducia...ti direi..in maschilese...
> Tuo marito non sapeva come uscirne
> *e ti ha chiesto aiuto no?
> *Prima che insomma...
> ...


no...per come lo conosco..per come eravamo mi sarei aspettata da lui sincerità...certo è difficile dire certe cose...ma poteva tagliarla prima che me ne accorgessi almeno...adesso forse sta iniziando a capire ...
lui agiva alle mie spalle..organizzava momenti ...non è giusto...
io l'ho sempre capito...capivo le sue debolezze...e nonostante ciò avevo massima fiducia..anche perchè per quello che fa e le persone che frequenta se non l'avessi avuto mica ci stavo con lui...
non è stato facile accettare la sua realtà il suo modo di fare..ma con l'amore si puo tutto alle volte...
adesso non ti so dire come mi sento...ancora arrabbiata sicuramente..vorrei dimenticare tutto e tornare ad essere con lui com'ero....


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Maggio 2012)

*Non restare nel dubbio*



vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Come faresti a vivere facendo finta di niente? ti consumeresti nel dubbio e sarebbe peggio. Io ho dubitato di mio marito x anni, erano sensazioni troppo forti...e un giorno davanti ad una situazione più grande di me, quando stavo x soffocare dall'ansia...mi sono messa nelle mani di qualcuno che da lassù vede tutto e ha detto ok hai sofferto troppo ê ora di mettere un punto. E mi sono arrivate prove inconfutabili. E nel dolore ho provato il sollievo. Poi sono venuti i problemi...e li mio marito mi ha dimostrato che teneva al rapporto e che era disposto a tutto x non buttare tutto a monte. Non serve tradirla x vendicarti. Staresti peggio. Affrontala e mettila di fronte alle sue responsabilità. Così sei suo complice in uno scatafascio....ci sono bambini, bisogna essere razionali x ora.....un abbraccio circe


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dipende.....
> io per prima avrei preferito nn sappere certi dettagli....dettagli che nn ho trovato ficcanasando...ma espressi da lui..perchè purtroppo mio marito passa dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e inopportuna...
> ma senti se tua moglie ti tradisse e continuasse a farlo CON LA STESSA PERSONA alle tue spalle....tu preferiresti non sapere....dipende caro conte dall'entità del tradimento da cosa c'è in ballo...
> io ho scoperto la magagna di mio marito con quella non perchè frugai....non perchè lui mi ha fatto capire..è stat una sensazione...troppo forte...diversa..e allora mi armai di radar e iniziai un doloroso calvario....è terribile se solo ci penso...però dovevo sapere cosa accadeva...certo bisogna stare attenti perchè a furia di frugare si trovano anche false prove..si esagera..si crede vero qualcosa che non lo è....perchè se parti in quarta non ti fermi piu e prendi abbagli colossali...
> io mi sono fermata dove dovevo...



Ti leggo e sorrido perchè...
Anche Mattia è passato dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e anche lui...in qualche modo mi ha fatto capire, perchè l'aveva lasciata ma lei...niente (saranno sorelle la tua e la mia?)

E il momento della verità...mamma mia...che esplosione.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....


ma io non ho capito.
Lei sa che tu sai?
E' un informazione fondamentale!


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti leggo e sorrido perchè...
> Anche Mattia è passato dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e anche lui...in qualche modo mi ha fatto capire, perchè l'aveva lasciata ma lei...niente (*saranno sorelle la tua e la mia*?)
> 
> E il momento della verità...mamma mia...che esplosione.


:rotfl::rotfluò essere visto che la mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta....


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfluò essere visto che la mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta....


Chiedo scusa all'autore del 3d.
Dico solo questa poi chiudo con l'OT

Ieri Mattia mi ha raccontato che ha parlato un pò con la sua ex amante (lavorano insieme) e lei gli ha raccontato che si vede con uno nuovo che scopa in maniera divina e che mai, mai nella sua vita ha trovato un tipo che la facesse godere così.
Con Mattia ci abbiamo riso, anche perchè...io ho mail di lei a lui...in cui lei diceva le stesse cose di Mattia.

E si. La mamma dei cretini è sempre incinta

Fine ot


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...per come lo conosco..per come eravamo mi sarei aspettata da lui sincerità...certo è difficile dire certe cose...ma poteva tagliarla prima che me ne accorgessi almeno...adesso forse sta iniziando a capire ...
> lui agiva alle mie spalle..organizzava momenti ...non è giusto...
> io l'ho sempre capito...capivo le sue debolezze...e nonostante ciò avevo massima fiducia..anche perchè per quello che fa e le persone che frequenta se non l'avessi avuto mica ci stavo con lui...
> non è stato facile accettare la sua realtà il suo modo di fare..ma con l'amore si puo tutto alle volte...
> adesso non ti so dire come mi sento...ancora arrabbiata sicuramente..vorrei dimenticare tutto e tornare ad essere con lui com'ero....


Ma dei un giorno riderete di questo passato burrascoso uffi...siete giovani e baldi...
Dai uffi noi uomini alle volte siamo confusi e pasticcioni...
La situazione ci sfugge di mano e paffete...
Vedrai che lui riuscirà a farti dimenticare tutto no?


----------



## lunaiena (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Se lo fai come vendetta non ti cambieranno le cose..
ma se come dici lo fai per pareggiare le cose potrebbero cambiare...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

Ma io dico...

Ma avete la più pallida idea di quante e quali cazzate sparino due amanti innamorati? Eh?
Di che vertigini emotive eh?

Ok...leggiamo sti sms...ok leggiamoli...e paffete scopriamo che lui o lei...con altre persone ci appaiono come con noi non sono mai stati...

Ma cosa siamo eh?
Tutti lì a berci la fata morgana?

Cioè se io dico a mia moglie sospirando ti amo tanto...
lei mi dice...va a cagare non ci casco...

Se lo dico alla prima che sto intortando lei fa flap flap...oh pincy che uomo meraviglioso che sei...

No?

Ma mai vi passa per la testa che tutto sto mondo che esiste tra gli amanti è un'immensa illusione? Una chimera? Un miraggio? Una visione da LSD? eh? No eh?

Ok lasciamoci devastare allora...da cose irreali e dette solo tanto per lusingare no?

Allora la moglie e il marito che sono grillo parlante giù botte...
L'amante che è lucignolo...là...ah si lui o lei mi capisce...

Ma uffi dei...
basta...

Donne di tradi io ve lo giuro...
Per una sera al mese, se mi impegno, posso essere per voi l'uomo dei vostri sogni!
Ma solo per una sera al mese però eh?

Una volta ogni quindici giorni?
Ma casca il palco no?

Uffi dei no?
Come insomma dei no?

Vi amo e vi adoro come una scorza de pomodoro....
Banfone a me!


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Ciao Vic!

Tu sei un uomo relativamente fortunato, sai?
Magari tu non te ne rendi conto perchè sei tutto impegnato a pensare a quale brutta situazione sei dentro, a quanto è falsa è bugiarda è la madre dei tuoi figli (saranno poi tuoi per davvero?) e a quanto ti logora essere l'unico che soffre sapendo tutto mentre guardi gli altri che si divertono alle tue spalle o non sanno nulla di quanto hai dentro, ma c'è del buono in quello che hai detto e c'è anche un ampio margine di manovra.
Sai, più le persone che fanno i loro porci comodi, diventando schife e meschine coi loro legittimi, sono attente e iperattive nei loro macchinamenti per non farsi scoprire, più amano!
Dico davvero, ma non amano te, il maritino imbelle, e non amano neanche l'altro, il loro amante, magari maritino di qualcun'altra, e magari ancora non amano neppure i propri figli, che siano pure i tuoi - ti ricordo - non è dato sapere, nè quelli dell'altro, ma amano sè stesse, e la propria condizione pubblica e la propria apparenza.
Questo significa che hai la grande fortuna di non avere al tuo fianco una pazza scatenata, un'isterica sentimentale e una bomba umana ben disposta a farsi scoppiare,ed a far scoppiare te e tutti quelli che le stanno vicino, pur di dare sfogo al suo inconcenibile ed irrefrenabile sentimento.
Hai una donna che ce la mette tutta, per ora almeno, e questo glielo devi riconoscere!
Una donna così, in ultima istanza, è una che ha più da perdere che da guadagnare.
Certo, se si è fatta beccare. mica deve essere una cima, però ci mette buona volontà, e quindi si impegna ma non ci arriva.
Tutto sommato un sei se lo merita in pagella, no?
Hai mai pensato al fatto, poi, che sulla pagella il sei lo scrivevano sex... inquietante, vero?
Ma qui rischiamo di andare a parare un po' troppo lontano.
Il punto successivo è quindi riassumibile con uno stringato titolo del genere: 'Cosa fare per alleviare il senso di afflizione di un marito che, scoperto il tradimento della propria legittima moglie ed appurato che ella, con profusione di architettamenti ed abili inganni, voglia continuare una fedifraga relazione sessuale con un altro uomo, al contempo mantenedone all'oscuro il consorte, l'eventuale prole ed il consorzio umano tutto, mantenendosi entro i limiti della legalità, del buon gusto e senza far ricorso all'uso di sostanze psicoattive od all'associarsi a sette religiose non beneficianti della possibilità di fruire del contributo volontario e legalmente riconosciuto, altrimenti detto 5x1000?'.
Barrare due, o più, delle seguenti possibili risposte:
-Sì
-No
-Altro (specificare)...

Capisci quello che intendo?
Barrare una sola delle seguenti possibili risposte:
-No
-No

Beh, neanch'io.
L'importante comunque è che la vita di coppia non è una partita doppia, non c'è infatti un dare ed un avere in casi come questi.
Se ti rubano la macchina potrai anche cercare di montare i cerchioni in lega al frigorifero ma non sarà la stessa cosa.
Una moglie che va a uomini e un marito che va a donne non sono una coppia di persone felici, forse individualmente potrebbero anche essere felici, a volte, ma non sono una coppia, non più.
Allora tanto vale mollare tutto così com'è.
O tenerselo.


----------



## vic (26 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito.
> Lei sa che tu sai?
> E' un informazione fondamentale!




Allora, qui due risposte in ordine sparso:

1) Si, lei sa che io so. Quello che non sa è QUANTO so. Nel senso che ci ha messo un pò ma ha capito che per un momento  è stata controllata su tutto quello che diceva, scriveva, faceva ecc ecc. 
Poi come vi ho scritto ho smantellato tutto e quindi ora in realtà non controllo più niente. Solo che ovviamente lei non si fida. Risultato: sebbene le abbia detto che ora non è controllata, di fatto si muove con molta circospezione. Quando a volte "bluffo" ci azzecco sempre e corre ai ripari o nella maggior parte delle situazione sta zitta e si comporta come se l'abbia scoperta con le mani nella marmellata....

2) Non voglio vendette nè rendere pan per focaccia con nessuno. Si tratta di ristabilire una simmetria nel rapporto e nella relazione quotidiana. Fermo restando che nessuno dei due vuole rompere, probab. a causa dei figli, io non posso "combattere" stando nell'angolo del ring. 
Avere un'altra relazione, magari anche emotivamente importante, ristabilirebbe una simmetria che al momento non c'è più. Per questo sto "incassando" ora e per questo sto soffrendo. E per questo che poi ho sottoposto la mia storia qui nel forum... spero di avere qualche dritta su chi ha purtroppo dovuto attraversare situazioni simili.


----------



## Amarax (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...



Vissuto anche io questa situazione. Mi meraviglia tu già sia al "pareggiamento". Io dopo anni e assolutamente disamorata di mio marito ancora non ci riesco. Penso di essere fuori moda io comunque.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Allora, qui due risposte in ordine sparso:
> 
> 1) Si, lei sa che io so. Quello che non sa è QUANTO so. Nel senso che ci ha messo un pò ma ha capito che per un momento  è stata controllata su tutto quello che diceva, scriveva, faceva ecc ecc.
> Poi come vi ho scritto ho smantellato tutto e quindi ora in realtà non controllo più niente. Solo che ovviamente lei non si fida. Risultato: sebbene le abbia detto che ora non è controllata, di fatto si muove con molta circospezione. Quando a volte "bluffo" ci azzecco sempre e corre ai ripari o nella maggior parte delle situazione sta zitta e si comporta come se l'abbia scoperta con le mani nella marmellata....
> ...


Ti posso dire solo questo.
Tradire per pareggiare simmetrie fa stare peggio. E diventa una sorta di droga abbastanza squallida a mio parere.
Sei fresco di scoperta.
Lascia stare.
Esci. Fai cose nuove. Ma non perchè devi andare ad infilare il pipino da qualche parte per pareggiare. C'è tempo.

Perchè la qualità è importante molto più della quantità.

Io sono stata tradita.
Certo...il primo istinto è stato quello di andare a scopare un paio di "amici" a cui avevo resistito stoicamente per il fottuto patto di fedeltà, ma poi...poi ho scoperto che sarebbe stato solo un mero esercizio fisico e mi sono fatta l'abbonamento in piscina.

Ora sto tradendo perchè pensavo di avere trovato qualcuno che ne valesse la pena, esulando completamente dal ragionamento di vendetta o pareggiare i conti.

L' ho fatto perchè mi andava di farlo.

Tu...ti reputi un fedele o un traditore?


----------



## Amarax (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso capisci...perchè...io ehm...
> Predico sempre...
> Non guardate nei cellulari delle mogli.
> Diverreste vostro malgrado spettatori di tutta quella vita a cui noi mariti non partecipiamo no?
> ...



Magari lo facesse ! si libera di un colpo di una donna incapace di lealtà!


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Magari lo facesse ! si libera di un colpo di una donna incapace di lealtà!


:up:


----------



## Eliade (26 Maggio 2012)

Ciao anche io ti consiglio di non pareggiare, per il momento.

Tua moglie ha deciso che non vuole più una coppia, forse per prima cosa dovresti prenderne atto, ristabilire il tuo equilibrio, prenderti ampiamente i tuoi spazi e poi prendere una decisione: puoi separarti oppure puoi parlarle chiaro (che da oggi in poi non siete più una coppia, che rimarrà la facciata a meno che non prenda lei altre iniziative e che ti sentirai libero in futuro di avere altre donne).

Io ti consiglio questo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Allora, qui due risposte in ordine sparso:
> 
> 1) Si, lei sa che io so. Quello che non sa è QUANTO so.              .irrilevante....sai e basta...
> 
> ...


----------



## vic (26 Maggio 2012)

>ma tu hai la certezza che la cosa continui...o è solo un tuo presentimento o presagio dettato dai suoi >comportamenti strani...


.. continua, continua!

Vedi, stanno in continuazione a messaggiare e a telefonarsi. Durante la giornata ma soprattutto la sera sono decine e decine di sms che si mandano, specie prima di andare a dormire....E questo che ti dico non è una ipotesi, ma una  certezza.


----------



## Tebe (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> >ma tu hai la certezza che la cosa continui...o è solo un tuo presentimento o presagio dettato dai suoi >comportamenti strani...
> 
> 
> .. continua, continua!
> ...



non mi capacito quando leggo certe cose.


----------



## Minerva (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


situazioni senza senso .
si arriva al matrimonio forse per qualche ragione sconosciuta o per inerzia ; spiace sempre che a rimetterci siano i figli.
meno male che l'evoluzione li fa sempre più temprati agli scempi dei genitori


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> >ma tu hai la certezza che la cosa continui...o è solo un tuo presentimento o presagio dettato dai suoi >comportamenti strani...
> 
> 
> .. continua, continua!
> ...


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Si vic è devastante, lo è sempre quando si ha a che fare per la prima volta con queste cose nel momento in cui vai a scardinare l'illusione che ti faceva credere che tutto filasse liscio.

Altrettanto comune è il sentimento di vendetta che ora provi. Passa sempre per la testa in quel momento, poi tutto segue il suo corso e magari quel sentimento svanisce. Oppure lo realizzerai scoprendo di non ottenere i risultati che ti aspettavi mentre ti ritrovi altrove.

C'è un motivo per rimanere te stesso, sono i tuoi bimbi. Soprattutto ora che tua moglie si dichiara schiava della sua esistenza parallela.

Tu intanto sforzati di non dare troppo peso al "tono confidenziale" dei loro scambi. C'è molta simulazione in queste cose e tutto è relativo.


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> situazioni senza senso .
> si arriva al matrimonio forse per qualche ragione sconosciuta o per inerzia ; spiace sempre che a rimetterci siano i figli.
> meno male che l'evoluzione li fa sempre più temprati agli scempi dei genitori


Sicuramente il loro istinto di sopravvivenza li aiuta, in ogni caso è una brutta condizione.

Comunque, spero per vic che almeno lui possa ritrovarsi nei suoi figli per non rischiare di perdersi e fare ulteriori danni.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sicuramente il loro istinto di sopravvivenza li aiuta, in ogni caso è una brutta condizione.
> 
> Comunque, spero per vic che almeno lui possa ritrovarsi nei suoi figli per non rischiare di perdersi e *fare ulteriori danni*.


però scusate un attimo...il danno l'ha fatto la moglie..e non tradendolo..ma simulando di essersi "lasciata" e continuando...quella che si è persa è lei....dai vic...fai gol e pareggia...sei tutti noi...:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:e quando ci vuole ci vuole...
però sbagli a non parlarne con lei e fare finta di nulla


----------



## erab (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> >ma tu hai la certezza che la cosa continui...o è solo un tuo presentimento o presagio dettato dai suoi >comportamenti strani...
> 
> 
> .. continua, continua!
> ...


Al decimo messaggio è d'obbligo un:

"senti, se siete proprio così ingrifati, andate a sfogarvi in un motel che mi disturbate la visione del film"

non è cattiveria ne indifferenza, è darle la possibilità di capire quanto è caduta in basso.....


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusate un attimo...il danno l'ha fatto la moglie..e non tradendolo..ma simulando di essersi "lasciata" e continuando...quella che si è persa è lei....dai vic...fai gol e pareggia...sei tutti noi...:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:e quando ci vuole ci vuole...
> però sbagli a non parlarne con lei e fare finta di nulla


In queste cose si perde la testa. La moglie non deve essere l'input che ora lo autorizza ad infrangere il suo patto di fedeltà che in passato lo teneva al sicuro dal considerare altre donne.

Non dovrebbe pensare di usare ora questa situazione per dare spazio a questo sfogo. Ci sono i bambini, lo ripete continuamente. Può ancora appigliarsi a questo ruolo. Lui non ha colpe, ma non può perdere se stesso per colpa della moglie.

Per quanto riguarda la moglie, sono d'accordo, non può sottacere la situazione. Diverso sarebbe il discorso in cui lui ha il diritto di conoscere una donna diversa e con la quale costruire meglio, ma può farlo solo giocando pulito.

Penso semplicemente che ora dando spazio ai suoi pensieri non otterrebbe i risultati sperati.


----------



## Flavia (26 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao anche io ti consiglio di non pareggiare, per il momento.
> 
> Tua moglie ha deciso che non vuole più una coppia, forse per prima cosa dovresti prenderne atto, ristabilire il tuo equilibrio, prenderti ampiamente i tuoi spazi e poi prendere una decisione: *puoi separarti oppure puoi parlarle chiaro* (che da oggi in poi non siete più una coppia, che rimarrà la facciata a meno che non prenda lei altre iniziative e che ti sentirai libero in futuro di avere altre donne).
> 
> Io ti consiglio questo.


:up:
parlale, cerca di capire quali siano le sue intenzioni, meglio una brutta verità che rimanere nel dubbio, tanto in entrambi i casi starai comunque male
la separazione è certamente un passo importante, ma ricordati che è l'unico che ti permette di ricostruirti una vita, certo ci sono tante altre situazioni di compromesso, ma devi valutare tu se ti vuoi accontentare


----------



## Worldlove (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Ciao. Capisco tutto quello che dici. Io ho cominciato cosí a settembre.
Sms, posta, ecc. sono sconvolgenti, ma é normale continuare a vederli (e devi farlo) fino a che tra voi non sarà tornata la fiducia e sarà lei a comunicarti spontaneamente le cose. Se volete provare a ritrovarvi.
Anzi lei dovrebbe convincerei a darti il permesso di farlo, visto che, tra l'altro non si potrebbe.
Per il fatto che guardi le donne in modo diverso, ti capisco. E non é, come pensa qualcuno, per pensare di vendicare il tradimento. 
Nel mio caso era un misto tra l'invidia nel vedere altre donne che sembravano fedeli e la predisposizione alla disponibilità a donare ed accogliere l'amore di un'altra donna. Ma non in un tradimenrto, ma al posto di ...


----------



## Worldlove (26 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....


Da manuale, casi pubblicati su "Come tradire in 8 lezioni"


----------



## Worldlove (26 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> aspetta un attimo....
> capisco quello che provi..ma purtroppo e te lo dico perchè ci sono passata,quando accadono queste cose si tende a vedere tutto a senso unico...sai quante volte non ripondo io al cel.mica perchè sono impegnata a fare altro???
> cmq è normale pensare al peggio....
> e poi cavolo se da stamatina che non risponde fidati che lo avrà lasciato a casa..perchè anche se sta facendo roba(chiamiamola cosi)da stamattina almeno una volta ti avrebbe risposto..eh???


Guarda Annuccia, brava per l'incoraggiamento che vuoi dare.
Ma mica per tutti le cose funzionano come te e tuo marito, beati sposini ritrovati, anche nella sincerità (e lo dico con tenerezza, vi voglio bene)
Se oltre alle risposte mancate al telefono, ti accorgi dal gps degli Smartphone di adesso che ti dice di essere in un posto e invece era in un altro?


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso capisci...perchè...io ehm...
> Predico sempre...
> Non guardate nei cellulari delle mogli.
> Diverreste vostro malgrado spettatori di tutta quella vita a cui noi mariti non partecipiamo no?
> ...


E no. Per fortuna che ho guardato nel cellulare di mia moglie (ex)
Chissà quanto tempo avrei ancora passato insieme ad una donna con cui non avrei dovuto creare una famiglia.
Occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Cazzate (nella mia modesta opinione, naturalmente). 
Io mi fido di lei, lei deve essere onesta con me. Lei si fida di me, io devo essere onesto con lei.
La vita privata di mia moglie mi deve interessare, eccome.
Ti faccio un esempio diverso. 
Quando ho sposato mia moglie, lei era libera di fare il suo lavoro ed era la sua vita. Ma come la prenderesti se scoprissi che per vivere tua moglie fa la ladra o la terrorista e questo non é tra i vostri valori condivisi?


----------



## vic (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Da manuale, casi pubblicati su "Come tradire in 8 lezioni"



Appena finito di discutere. Che poi è durato 5 minuti. Ha farfugliato qualcosa e poi è stata zitta.... Sapere a che ora è il primo treno per Vladivostock? Vorrei sparire per un pò....


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti leggo e sorrido perchè...
> Anche Mattia è passato dall'omertà assoluta alla sincerità spudorata e anche lui...in qualche modo mi ha fatto capire, perchè l'aveva lasciata ma lei...niente (saranno sorelle la tua e la mia?)
> 
> E il momento della verità...mamma mia...che esplosione.


Beh per Annuccia, mi sentirei di puntare sulla sincerità spudorata, visto quello che c'é ora. Anche se forse qualche volta probabilmente qualcosa da parte del marito non sarà sincero: ma solo per non ferire Annuccia, tu Annuccia non preoccupartene e non essere ansiosa nel pretendere una sincerità completa.
Per te Tebe, forse non ci metterei le p...lle per la sincerità. Se c'é stata falsità prima, chi ti garantisce la sincerità dopo.
Se ti ha detto che lo hanno fatto 20 volte, dove lo hanno fatto, come, ecc. tu sei contenta della sincerità? E se invece erano 250? Se l'altra riceveva "attenzioni" che tu non hai mai avuto, ecc.? Che ne sai?
Peró, visto il vostro stato di "diversamente fedeli" la cosa penso non vi importi. Quindi perché parlarne


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Magari lo facesse ! si libera di un colpo di una donna incapace di lealtà!


Condivido


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

*Ua*



Minerva ha detto:


> situazioni senza senso .
> si arriva al matrimonio forse per qualche ragione sconosciuta o per inerzia ; spiace sempre che a rimetterci siano i figli.
> meno male che l'evoluzione li fa sempre più temprati agli scempi dei genitori


Hai ragione.
Si arriva al matrimonio perché si scopre di non stare male insieme, non per il pensiero e la volontà di fare qualcosa insieme. 
E questo é tanto piú vero quanto piú si arriva al matrimonio dopo un periodo di convivenza, che già di per se é una mancanza di fiducia reciproca e di volontà per il futuro.
Scusate il pistolotto, ma quando ce vó, ce vó.


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però scusate un attimo...il danno l'ha fatto la moglie..e non tradendolo..ma simulando di essersi "lasciata" e continuando...quella che si è persa è lei....dai vic...fai gol e pareggia...sei tutti noi...:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:e quando ci vuole ci vuole...
> *però sbagli a non parlarne con lei e fare finta di nulla*


Già, se volete ritrovarvi, serve.
Se volete separarvi, che aspetti?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...



inutile dirti di non farlo perchè lo farai. è comprensibile. ma certamente stai dilatando nel tempo la resa dei conti. prima o poi esploderai.

suggerirei di fare esplodere la bomba ora. perchè tradirla non aggiugerà, anzi, metterà te stesso in una condizione piu fragile ..e poi continuerai...e poi ancora...

parlale ora. non aspettare. cerca di capire perchè tu non l hai mai tradita e perchè lo ha fatto lei. ascoltatevi! voi siete i protagonisti dei vostri sentimenti, non andare ad aggiugere incertezze ora.già sei distrutto e confuso. lanciale il peso fate a mezzi. ti sentirai un poco meglio.


----------



## Worldlove (27 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Appena finito di discutere. Che poi è durato 5 minuti. Ha farfugliato qualcosa e poi è stata zitta.... Sapere a che ora è il primo treno per Vladivostock? Vorrei sparire per un pò....


Ma che sparire? 
Insisti (con buon senso, ovvio).
Chiaritevi prima possibile e se volete ritrovarvi, ci vorranno 6 mesi, 12, 24, ma alla fine ce la farete.
Altrimenti, é meglio sapere tutto ora e ... ognuno per la sua strada, uniti solo dalle responsabilità verso i figli


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> E no. Per fortuna che ho guardato nel cellulare di mia moglie (ex)
> Chissà quanto tempo avrei ancora passato insieme ad una donna con cui non avrei dovuto creare una famiglia.
> Occhio non vede, cuore non duole. Cazzate (nella mia modesta opinione, naturalmente).
> Io mi fido di lei, lei deve essere onesta con me. Lei si fida di me, io devo essere onesto con lei.
> ...


Dici cose molto saggie.
Ma credimi se si verificassero le ultime due righe.
90 su cento mi incazzerei con me stesso!
E mi direi come ho potuto essere così stupido da non vedere come era in realtà, no?
E te lo dico da ingenuo che spesso si è fatto infinocchiare da certe donne.
Ti ribalto il discorso perchè ti dico come sono messo io.
Non ho mai avuto necessità di nascondere niente nè di giustificare niente.
Vedo che lei sa benissimo come sono, nel bene e nel male, e l'ho sempre vista ridere di cuore, quando le persone sottovalutano la mia personalità.
Ma proprio non mi ci vedo a ficcanasare nella vita di mia moglie.

Ma vediamo un caso in cui mi incazzerei come una iena.
Vedo lei strana, abulica, con la lacrimuccia, distratta e io mi prendo cura di lei, e le vado dietro, e cerco di capire se ha un dispiacere o qui o là...

Se poi scopro che tutti i suoi malumori sono perchè è innamorata di un altro ed è scocciata perchè con lui non può fare come vuole, perchè lui è legato ad una moglie e lei è legata (purtroppo) da un matrimonio a me...
Mi incazzo eh?
Perchè mi sento preso per il culo...no?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Beh per Annuccia, mi sentirei di puntare sulla sincerità spudorata, visto quello che c'é ora. Anche se forse qualche volta probabilmente qualcosa da parte del marito non sarà sincero: ma solo per non ferire Annuccia, tu Annuccia non preoccupartene e non essere ansiosa nel pretendere una sincerità completa.
> *Per te Tebe, forse non ci metterei le p...lle per la sincerità. Se c'é stata falsità prima, chi ti garantisce la sincerità dopo.
> Se ti ha detto che lo hanno fatto 20 volte, dove lo hanno fatto, come, ecc. tu sei contenta della sincerità? E se invece erano 250? Se l'altra riceveva "attenzioni" che tu non hai mai avuto, ecc.? Che ne sai?
> Peró, visto il vostro stato di "diversamente fedeli" la cosa penso non vi importi. Quindi perché parlarne*


Non hai letto la mia storia quindi capisco questo tuo commento "fuori luogo" nel mio caso.
Io sono una che vuole sapere tutto anche se l'hanno fatto 250 volte. Ognuno è diverso. Io sono così.

Quando l'ho "beccato" sapevo già tutto della loro storia.
Ma proprio tutto.
Ho letto sms, mail, ho saputo dove sono andati a scopare la prima volta e quanto ci sono stati.
Tutto.
Lui non sapeva che io sapevo.
Ecco perchè ti dico che è stato sincero al 100%
Ho saputo tutto.
Tutti i ti amo, tutti i loro sogni di figli ed eventuale educazione, case in campagna, sogni, nomignoli amorosi che si scambiavano ( e lo ridico. Mattia chiamava lei con il MIO nomignolo, cosa che mi ha ferita oltre misura, più della questione dei figli)
Tutto.
Non ha omesso niente.

Il mio diversamente fedele mi impone che quando c'è un tradimento emotivo, e quello di Mattia lo è stato, io devo sapere.
Tutto.
Non mi frega nulla della scopata.
Ma quando il mio uomo parla di fare figli con un altra, se permetti, lo voglio sapere.
Non per la coppia, ma per capire se voglio "riaggiustare" o mandare a fankulo.


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Si arriva al matrimonio perché si scopre di non stare male insieme, non per il pensiero e la volontà di fare qualcosa insieme.
> E* questo é tanto piú vero quanto piú si arriva al matrimonio dopo un periodo di convivenza, che già di per se é una mancanza di fiducia reciproca e di volontà per il futuro.*
> Scusate il pistolotto, ma quando ce vó, ce vó.


Perchè?


----------



## free (27 Maggio 2012)

caro Vic, pareggiare come scopo non ha molto senso, mi sembra invece che dovresti concentrarti su cosa vuoi veramente riguardo alla tua famiglia
tuttavia, capisco che la fedeltà è "saltata", a questo punto non sei più tenuto a continuare da solo ad essere fedele, quindi tutto può succedere...e mi sembra che tua moglie sia poco interessata a cercare di rimettere a posto le cose, se messaggia con l'altro in tua presenza (ho capito bene?)


----------



## vic (27 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Vic, pareggiare come scopo non ha molto senso, mi sembra invece che dovresti concentrarti su cosa vuoi veramente riguardo alla tua famiglia
> tuttavia, capisco che la fedeltà è "saltata", a questo punto non sei più tenuto a continuare da solo ad essere fedele, quindi tutto può succedere...e mi sembra che tua moglie sia poco interessata a cercare di rimettere a posto le cose, se messaggia con l'altro in tua presenza (ho capito bene?)




Innanzitutto ringrazio tutti per le risposte. Non so cosa farò ma sto riflettendo su tutto quello che avete scritto.
@free: Mia moglie messaggia con l'altro anche in mia presenza, ma ovviamente in via ufficiale messaggia con l'amica


----------



## @lex (27 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto ringrazio tutti per le risposte. Non so cosa farò ma sto riflettendo su tutto quello che avete scritto.
> @free: Mia moglie messaggia con l'altro anche in mia presenza, ma ovviamente in via ufficiale messaggia con l'amica


non vorrei sembrarti troppo offensivo ma sicuramente lo sarò. una gran signora tua moglie...falle i miei complimenti...


----------



## Sole (27 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Innanzitutto un saluto a tutti.. Non avrei immaginato di scrivere qui, ma alla fine è capitato anche a me.
> 2 bambini piccoli, a gennaio scopro che mia moglie da qualche mese si vede con un altro.
> La cosa atroce è stata che la mia reazione è stata immediatamente quella di controllare cosa facesse, i suoi spostamenti e cosa si dicesse col tipo. Per cui nel giro di mezza giornata avevo messo sotto controllo gli sms del suo cell, posta elettronica ecc ecc.
> Non sapevo ancora a cosa andavo incontro, ma credetemi, la cosa è stata devastante. Scoprire cosa accadeva nel suo "giardino segreto", quello che si dicevano, il gergo che usavano e tutti i piani che architettavano per "fregarmi" mentre in via ufficiale la sua posizione era che "si erano lasciati" mi ha letteralmente provato e sconvolto. Per un periodo non riuscivo più a mangiare, e forse avete idea del'ansia, dei pianti e della tristezza che mi ha avvolto e che mi avvolge tutt'ora.
> ...


Ciao.

Deve fare un gran male scoprire tanti dettagli. Ma capisco che quando si è traumatizzati si abbia bisogno di sapere tutto. E' capitato pure a me.

Io trovo assurdo non parlarne con lei. Se poi avrai voglia di pareggiare i conti farai sempre in tempo. Ma intanto parlagliene, mettila davanti alla realtà. Questa omertà non aiuta nessuno dei due.


----------



## vic (27 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao.
> 
> Deve fare un gran male scoprire tanti dettagli. Ma capisco che quando si è traumatizzati si abbia bisogno di sapere tutto. E' capitato pure a me.
> 
> Io trovo assurdo non parlarne con lei. Se poi avrai voglia di pareggiare i conti farai sempre in tempo. Ma intanto parlagliene, mettila davanti alla realtà. Questa omertà non aiuta nessuno dei due.



Ne ho parlato sabato scorso. In realtà non era la prima volta che lo facevo. Nell'ultimo mese e mezzo xò non ho insistito. Ho voluto credere che quanto mi aveva detto fosse vero, e cioè che si erano lasciati. Ho smantellato tutto il sistema di sorveglianza che avevo messo su proprio come segno di fiducia. E di speranza. 
In realtà niente di tutto ciò. Il non essere più controllata ha  avuto un effetto contrario. Al che io, sesto senso che formicolava, ho "bluffato", facendole credere che io sapevo molto di più....

Arriviamo a sabato scorso. Le dico che sapevo che la mattina l'aveva passata col tipo. E che sapevo che un paio di settimane fa era entrata a mezzogiorno al lavoro...
Lei ha cominciato a farfugliare che la sorvegliavo (la cosa della mattina l'ho immaginata, quella del lavoro purtroppo lo sapevo...). Ma poi è stata zitta tutto il tempo. Le ho detto di farmi sapere che voleva fare, se trovarsi una nuova casa o restare .... Niente risposta. 
Con fatica  mi sono addormentato. La mattina mi ha sorpreso il fatto che per lei era come se non fosse successo niente. Mi parla di uscire, di questo e di quello. Nessuna scusa, niente di niente. Per lei la soluzione è non parlarne, rimuovere tutto e far ricadere nel silenzio la propria storia segreta.
C'è uno psichiatra tra di voi?


----------



## erab (27 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato sabato scorso. In realtà non era la prima volta che lo facevo. Nell'ultimo mese e mezzo xò non ho insistito. Ho voluto credere che quanto mi aveva detto fosse vero, e cioè che si erano lasciati. Ho smantellato tutto il sistema di sorveglianza che avevo messo su proprio come segno di fiducia. E di speranza.
> In realtà niente di tutto ciò. Il non essere più controllata ha  avuto un effetto contrario. Al che io, sesto senso che formicolava, ho "bluffato", facendole credere che io sapevo molto di più....
> 
> Arriviamo a sabato scorso. Le dico che sapevo che la mattina l'aveva passata col tipo. E che sapevo che un paio di settimane fa era entrata a mezzogiorno al lavoro...
> ...


Non ha capito il senso del tuo discorso, tipico, se ne sta con la testa fra le nuvole nel meraviglioso mondo
dell' ammooooore.
 devi essere più chiaro, tre possibilità:

1) fai le tue valige e te ne vai per un po
2) fai le sue valige e se ne va per un po
3) glie lo spiega l' avvocato per iscritto


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto necessità di nascondere niente nè di giustificare niente.
> Vedo che lei sa benissimo come sono, nel bene e nel male, e l'ho sempre vista ridere di cuore, quando le persone sottovalutano la mia personalità.
> Ma proprio non mi ci vedo a ficcanasare nella vita di mia moglie.


Sono d'accordo con te. E sono contento per te.
Io avrei voluto essere nella tua situazione.
Anzi, pensavo di esserci. E non ho mai "ficcanasato" nella vita della mia ex.
Solo che, per caso, ho scoperto che non era cosí. 
Ma sono già rinato. Ho capito che esistono altre donne che meritano fiducia e l'avranno, senza condizioni, da me, come da te, ecc.


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hai letto la mia storia quindi capisco questo tuo commento "fuori luogo" nel mio caso.


Tebe, ti chiedo scusa per i miei commenti.
Non volevo dubitare della sincerità nel tuo caso.
E condivido assolutamente con te che contano soprattutto i coinvolgimenti emotivi, piuttosto che le scopate.
Anche se per noi maschietti ci rode parecchio sapere anche delle scopate, forse perché sappiamo che voi, in genere, la date via solo dopo esservi frullate il cervello (e quindi il peggio, sesso ed emozione)


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè?


In 'sti mesi di crisi mi sono smazzato talmente tanti tomi di psicoterapia di coppia che potrei proporre un reality sul tema.
Quindi, scusa, ma pare staticamente dimostrato, numeri alla mano, é piú alta la percentuale di matrimoni falliti dopo una convivenza rispetto ai matrimoni senza convivenza precedente. E questo il dato.
Poi arriva l'ipotesi di psicologi e roba simile. 
Che questo derivi da un minore impegno e minore volontà di superare le difficoltà e di costruire qualcosa assieme tra chi proviene dall'esperienza della convivenza.
Come anche me.
Si puó essere d'accordo o meno a questa ipotesi degli strizzacervelli.
A me sembra ragionevole.


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> In 'sti mesi di crisi mi sono smazzato talmente tanti tomi di psicoterapia di coppia che potrei proporre un reality sul tema.
> Quindi, scusa, ma pare staticamente dimostrato, numeri alla mano, é piú alta la percentuale di matrimoni falliti dopo una convivenza rispetto ai matrimoni senza convivenza precedente. E questo il dato.
> Poi arriva l'ipotesi di psicologi e roba simile.
> Che questo derivi da un minore impegno e minore volontà di superare le difficoltà e di costruire qualcosa assieme tra chi proviene dall'esperienza della convivenza.
> ...


Non voglio fare la pittignosa ma...
Le statistiche di quello che dici, non le ho trovate in rete e ti assicuro che nelle ricerche sono brava.
Asserire che statisticamente i matrimoni con alle spalle una convivenza falliscono di più di quelli senza, mi sembra alquanto azzardato perchè i numeri di base sono assai dissimili.
A naso direi che sono più le coppie che si sposano direttamente senza la convivenza e mi sembra di ricordare che un matrimonio su quattro (o giù di li) fallisce in italia...
Fallisce l'unico con alle spalle una convivenza?

Dubito.
Se mi dai il link delle tue statistiche ben felice di cambiare idea.

Poi...gli strizzacervelli...si...brava gente...ma sai meglio di me allora, visti i tomi che ti sei letto, che proprio loro dicono tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Sulle questioni famigliari poi davvero le lontananze sono abissali e conta molto la matrice "morale" dello psicologo.


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrarti troppo offensivo ma sicuramente lo sarò. una gran signora tua moglie...falle i miei complimenti...


Quoto! Sto scoprendo anche io un sacco di cose di lei che non avrei mai immaginato...


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Ne ho parlato sabato scorso. In realtà non era la prima volta che lo facevo. Nell'ultimo mese e mezzo xò non ho insistito. Ho voluto credere che quanto mi aveva detto fosse vero, e cioè che si erano lasciati. Ho smantellato tutto il sistema di sorveglianza che avevo messo su proprio come segno di fiducia. E di speranza.
> In realtà niente di tutto ciò. Il non essere più controllata ha  avuto un effetto contrario. Al che io, sesto senso che formicolava, ho "bluffato", facendole credere che io sapevo molto di più....
> 
> Arriviamo a sabato scorso. Le dico che sapevo che la mattina l'aveva passata col tipo. E che sapevo che un paio di settimane fa era entrata a mezzogiorno al lavoro...
> ...


Continuo a consigliarti di fare chiarezza dentro di te. Cosa vuoi?
Vuoi la moglie come era prima? Non è possibile.
La vuoi fuori casa? Dubito, al massimo sarai tu a dover uscire (se avete figli)
Ti consiglio di prendere una decisione per te e di prendere serie ed evidenti distanze da una persona che tutto fa tranne che portare rispetto a te e alla vostra coppia (o a quel che rimane).


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Si arriva al matrimonio perché si scopre di non stare male insieme, non per il pensiero e la volontà di fare qualcosa insieme.
> *E questo é tanto piú vero quanto piú si arriva al matrimonio dopo un periodo di convivenza, che già di per se é una mancanza di fiducia reciproca e di volontà per il futuro.
> *Scusate il pistolotto, ma quando ce vó, ce vó.


 Per quanto mi riguarda, renderei obbligatori due anni di convivenza, prima del matrimonio.


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non voglio fare la pittignosa ma...
> Le statistiche di quello che dici, non le ho trovate in rete e ti assicuro che nelle ricerche sono brava.
> Asserire che statisticamente i matrimoni con alle spalle una convivenza falliscono di più di quelli senza, mi sembra alquanto azzardato perchè i numeri di base sono assai dissimili.
> A naso direi che sono più le coppie che si sposano direttamente senza la convivenza e mi sembra di ricordare che un matrimonio su quattro (o giù di li) fallisce in italia...
> ...


Sorry, non ti ho detto che le mie fonti erano USA. Magari noi in Italia siamo un poì più provincialotti e tradizionalisti, o forse banalmente loro hanno iniziato prima con separazioni e divorzi, hanno più storia, più abitudine a farlo.
Là parlano di un 30-40-45% di fallimenti di matrimoni (valli a capire i dati giusti). Di questo totale, la % dei matrimoni falliti proveniente da una precedente coabitazione sarebbe doppia.
Es. http://www.leaderu.com/critical/cohabitation-socio.html
http://www.nytimes.com/1987/12/07/us/divorce-may-be-the-price-of-living-together-first.html
ma ce ne sono parecchi altri che dicono lo stesso.

Per il grassetto: hai ragioneeeee.
Per il rosso: pure. Abbiamo cambiato 2 psicologhe. La prima era interlocutoria e costruttiva.
La seconda dice alla mia ex: "signora, che vuole, lei la scelta l'ha già fatta, si separi, butti all'aria 32 anni di vita in comune e sia felice così".
All'inizio avrei voluto picchiarla (la psicologa ...). Adesso credo le accenderò un cero in una Basilica


----------



## JON (28 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, renderei obbligatori due anni di convivenza, prima del matrimonio.


E non prima dei 35 anni.


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Quoto! Sto scoprendo anche io un sacco di cose di lei che non avrei mai immaginato...


e tante ne scoprirai, si apre un mondo


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> e tante ne scoprirai, si apre un mondo


Ti ringrazio dell'incoraggiamento!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Esatto! E mentre vi scrivo sono certo che sta accadendo ancora. Sono fuori per lavoro, rientro a casa stasera e da stamattina non risponde al cell. E quando lo farà  (tra 10 minuti mi chiamerà in quanto dovrà andare a prendere i bambini da scuola) mi dirà che non ha sentito, che ha lasciato il tel da qualche parte ecc ecc. Ovviamente è difficile rispondere quando si è impegnati a fare altro....



io non capisco come si possa riuscire a stare sotto lo stesso tetto con una persona cosi
non so se ammirare il tuo grado di sopportazone o darti del coglione
so solo quello che farei io
gli mettrei tutti i suoi stracci in un sacco della spazzatura e la caccerei
starai male, si, è inevitabile
ma passerà 
devi avere fiducia che c'è anche del bello nel vivere
basta elminare ciò che ci da tristezza e dolore
e tua moglie fa parte di queste cose adesso
abbi fede nel futuro, dammi retta
e scusami del coglione, non era per offenderti
auguri


----------



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sorry, non ti ho detto che le mie fonti erano USA. Magari noi in Italia siamo un poì più provincialotti e tradizionalisti, o forse banalmente loro hanno iniziato prima con separazioni e divorzi, hanno più storia, più abitudine a farlo.
> Là parlano di un 30-40-45% di fallimenti di matrimoni (valli a capire i dati giusti). Di questo totale, la % dei matrimoni falliti proveniente da una precedente coabitazione sarebbe doppia.
> Es. http://www.leaderu.com/critical/cohabitation-socio.html
> http://www.nytimes.com/1987/12/07/us/divorce-may-be-the-price-of-living-together-first.html
> ...


Le fonti usa vanno bene per gli americani, non certo per la vecchia europa.
Hanno leggi sulla convivenza e sul matrimonio assolutamente diverse, non sono a maggiornaza cattolica e l'america è un paese così grande e pieno di etnie che davvero fare un paragone tra loro e noi è assolutamente...inesistente.

E' come paragonare la nostra struttura famigliare e le nostre leggi a quelle giapponesi.
Quelle ricerche possono dire ciò che vogliono, ma vanno bene per loro non certo per noi.
Scusami ma ogni volta che mi dicono qualcosa che non so mi informo. Deformazione mentale probabilmente.
Quindi possiamo tranquillizzare i conviventi italiani e dirgli con tranquillità che quelle statistiche non ci appartengono assolutamente anzi...nella mia cerchia di amici e non amici conosco più separati senza convivenza che separati con convivenza.
Quindi tranquilli ragazzi!

Ok...quindi decade anche il discorso psicologi che parlano e parlano ma di verità non ne hanno nemmeno una.
Sta a noi poi abbracciare la teoria che ci è più affine.


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io non capisco come si possa riuscire a stare sotto lo stesso tetto con una persona cosi
> non so se ammirare il tuo grado di sopportazone o darti del coglione
> so solo quello che farei io
> gli mettrei tutti i suoi stracci in un sacco della spazzatura e la caccerei
> ...


Senti, io ha avuto una reazione un pò diversa. Nel senso che mi sono sentito come se fossi andato a schiantarmi contro un tir. Per cui il primo problema che ho dovuto affrontare è stato quello di riprendermi, e non credere che ci sia riuscito ancora del tutto....E' chiaro che l'istinto mi diceva di far saltare tutto. Ma ho cercato di capire in modo razionale la cosa. E questo, ovviamente, solo per la presenza dei cuccioli. 
Sarei stato io infatti quello che sarebbe dovuto uscire di casa mentre si sarebbe probabilmente arrivati ad un affidamento congiunto dei figli. E questa sarebbe stata una cosa che non avrei accettato.

Se avessi fatto saltare tutto, infatti, sarei andato fuori dall'italia. Faccio un lavoro che mi dà questa possibilità. Di fatto avrei rinunciato ai piccoli.

Ad ogni modo hai ragione quando dici che la vita è bella. Mi sento infatti un pò più libero e questo, credimi, è una gran bella sensazione. O almeno me la faccio sembrare tale.


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Senti, io ha avuto una reazione un pò diversa. Nel senso che mi sono sentito come se fossi andato a schiantarmi contro un tir. Per cui il primo problema che ho dovuto affrontare è stato quello di riprendermi, e non credere che ci sia riuscito ancora del tutto....E' chiaro che l'istinto mi diceva di far saltare tutto. Ma ho cercato di capire in modo razionale la cosa. E questo, ovviamente, solo per la presenza dei cuccioli.
> Sarei stato io infatti quello che sarebbe dovuto uscire di casa mentre si sarebbe probabilmente arrivati ad un affidamento congiunto dei figli. E questa sarebbe stata una cosa che non avrei accettato.
> 
> Se avessi fatto saltare tutto, infatti, sarei andato fuori dall'italia. Faccio un lavoro che mi dà questa possibilità. Di fatto avrei rinunciato ai piccoli.
> ...


Finora mi sembra che tu abbia reagito bene. Continua così. Non fare cose di fretta, ma ragiona sempre.
Assolutamente non abbandonare la casa.
Se la vs coppia dovesse finire, e spero di no, la cosa potrebbe essere svantaggiosa per te, in sede di scelte di affidamento o anche economiche.
Hai ancora possibilità per ricominciare, se vuoi tu, ma ... soprattutto se vuole lei. Lei vuole? E' questa la domanda principale.
Parla con gente, amici (attento che non siano i suoi o peggio qualcuno con cui lei può avere avuto qualcosa).
Valuta se affrontare un percorso di terapia: se lei vuole e ammesso che serva (a me non è servito, anzi forse, meglio ha accelerato la scelta di separazione).
Se hai tempo e vuoi capire che sei uno tra tanti, leggi la mia storia
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16845-4-tradimenti-e-poi?highlight


----------



## erab (28 Maggio 2012)

Scusami Vic ma mi manca una parte fondamentale della storia, tua moglie.
Quello che non capisco e se lei è "cosciente" della situazione o come per molti traditori
è obnubilata dalle emozioni che sta vivendo.
Ha capito che la vostra famiglia rischia di andare in pezzi? si è resa conto delle conseguenze 
del suo comportamento? crede di ricostruirsi una vita con l' altro e soprattutto, l' altro è
disposto a costruire qualcosa con lei?
Se non è lucida, se vive in una sorta di bolla è bene che quella bolla scoppi il prima possibile.


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Scusami Vic ma mi manca una parte fondamentale della storia, tua moglie.
> Quello che non capisco e se lei è "cosciente" della situazione o come per molti traditori
> è obnubilata dalle emozioni che sta vivendo.
> Ha capito che la vostra famiglia rischia di andare in pezzi? si è resa conto delle conseguenze
> ...



Secondo me ci hai preso! E' completamente andata!


----------



## erab (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Secondo me ci hai preso! E' completamente andata!


Se pensi sia così ci vuole un gesto di rottura.
Se non intervieni lei è tacitamente autorizzata a continuare così e non mi stupirei se 
un giorno si svegliasse, si sbarazzasse del tipo e ti accusasse di non aver fatto nulla 
per impedire tutto questo.....


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Se pensi sia così ci vuole un gesto di rottura.
> Se non intervieni lei è tacitamente autorizzata a continuare così e non mi stupirei se
> un giorno si svegliasse, si sbarazzasse del tipo e ti accusasse di non aver fatto nulla
> per impedire tutto questo.....



Considerazione azzeccatissima! Quindi che faresti?


----------



## erab (28 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Considerazione azzeccatissima! Quindi che faresti?


Quello che farei io non conta, non sono te e non sono nella tua situazione.
Di sicuro devi trovare un tuo equilibrio, riprenderti i tuoi spazi.
Ora potrà sembrarti assurdo ma devi farle perdere importanza, deve essere una 
parte della tua vita, non tutta la tua vita.
Finché lei e la sua sbandata saranno al centro dei tuoi pensieri non potrai
fare nulla di sensato.


----------



## vic (28 Maggio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Quello che farei io non conta, non sono te e non sono nella tua situazione.
> Di sicuro devi trovare un tuo equilibrio, riprenderti i tuoi spazi.
> Ora potrà sembrarti assurdo ma devi farle perdere importanza, deve essere una
> parte della tua vita, non tutta la tua vita.
> ...



Got it! Grazie mille della dritta!
Il tuo commento giunge proprio a proposito! Mi conferma che questa è la strada giusta. Lo sento!


----------



## Worldlove (30 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> .


Ottima scelta dell'avatar.
Buon inizio per una rinascita, con tua moglie (ti auguro), ma anche da solo, se sarà necessario.


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Ottima scelta dell'avatar.
> Buon inizio per una rinascita, con tua moglie (ti auguro), ma anche da solo, se sarà necessario.


Vedo che anche tu hai scelto qualcosa di analogo...! 
Grazie. Credo di averne bisogno. Con mia moglie o da solo.


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Got it! Grazie mille della dritta!
> Il tuo commento giunge proprio a proposito! Mi conferma che questa è la strada giusta. Lo sento!


Quindi tutto tace sul fronte occidentale?

non piazzi le carte sul tavolo?

non cali l'asso?

che partita di merda...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Maggio 2012)

Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


Se tu hai tradito era perchè non amavi più. Ognuno di noi è un mondo a sè, poi ci sono mondi che si somigliano ... e altri no.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,*tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più *e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


ancoraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa non è sempre cosi! ok...Tebe e Chiara dove siete?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,*è perchè non ama *più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


non tutte..e non tutti....


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che s*e una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più *e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


Assolutamente non vero.
Io amo moltissimo il mio uomo ma tradisco.

Non tutti siamo uguali e non tutti siamo omologati.
Grazie al cielo.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

La donna è intelligente, sensibile, dolce, affettuosa, capace, sensoriale, etc etc.. ma dell'uomo rimane solo che è un grande testa di minchia? ( non chiedo conferme era una maniera per.. insomma vi ho dato modo per farci scendere ancora di più nella ....merda)


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La donna è intelligente, sensibile, dolce, affettuosa, capace, sensoriale, etc etc.. ma dell'uomo rimane solo che è un grande testa di minchia? ( non chiedo conferme era una maniera per.. insomma vi ho dato modo per farci scendere ancora di più nella ....merda)


Può andare 'adorabile testina di siluro'?:carneval:


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


Ti ringrazio della dose di incoraggiamento! Stamattina ho avuto una brutta sensazione... come se avesse deciso di allontanarsi... piccoli gesti che mi hanno fatto formicolare il sesto senso.... E' veramente terribile solo immaginare che voglia far saltare tutto. E' l'ora di pranzo ma come spesso in questi mesi, non riesco a mangiare niente.


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Può andare 'adorabile testina di siluro'?:carneval:


mi dissocio...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che provi,è terribile,tieni presente che se una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile,ma per il tuo bene non tacere e non tradire,te lo dice chi questi errori li ha fatti.


Sicuro/a?
Vogliamo provare?


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sicuro/a?
> Vogliamo provare?


.... mmmm! Sentiamo quello che hai da dire....


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> .... mmmm! Sentiamo quello che hai da dire....


E che dovrei dirti?


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che dovrei dirti?



Immagino ti riferissi a quanto detto da "Non Registrato" (certo che il nick è originale!)
due post più sopra...
_
"una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile"_


Quindi?


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Immagino ti riferissi a quanto detto da "Non Registrato" (certo che il nick è originale!)
> due post più sopra...
> _
> "una donna tradisce non è mai una leggerezza,è perchè non ama più e credo che recuperare sia ben difficile"_
> ...


Ahhh...se vuole non registrato può iniziare una relazione con chiara o tebe (in alternativa se fosse un bell'uomo, mi sacrifico io), così lo tradisco con leggerezza...:carneval:


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhh...se vuole non registrato può iniziare una relazione con chiara o tebe (in alternativa se fosse un bell'uomo, mi sacrifico io), così lo tradisco con leggerezza...:carneval:


Non registrato, questa è la tua grande occasione! Fatti sotto! Con leggerezza xò!


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ahhh...se vuole non registrato può iniziare una relazione con chiara o tebe (in alternativa se fosse un bell'uomo, mi sacrifico io), così lo tradisco con leggerezza...:carneval:


:risata:

io e chiara gli esempi perfetti!


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> io e chiara gli esempi perfetti!


Appunto....:carneval:
Forse tu, ultimamente, un po' meno...:carneval:


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> io e chiara gli esempi perfetti!


Già! Ti leggo e devo dire che sto apprezzando la tua filosofia del "diversamente fedele".
 Great!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Appunto....:carneval:
> Forse tu, ultimamente, un po' meno...:carneval:


Ve la farò  vedere io...:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ve la farò  vedere io...:diavoletto:


con l'avvocato?:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Già! *Ti leggo* e devo dire che sto apprezzando la tua filosofia del "diversamente fedele".
> Great!!


:scared:





_flap flap_


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> con l'avvocato?:rotfl:


:up::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ve la farò  vedere io...:diavoletto:


Ho qualche dubbio, non tanto su di te, ma su chi hai puntato...:rotfl:

Non volevo dirtelo ma, stai perdendo di credibilità traditrice...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> con l'avvocato?:rotfl:


No. Mi sa di no...per ora.
ormonizza ma non abbastanza.
Sono diventata traditrice settoriale.









che disastro...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio, non tanto su di te, ma su chi hai puntato...:rotfl:
> 
> Non volevo dirtelo ma, *stai perdendo di credibilità traditrice..*.:rotfl:


me ne sto rendendo conto ma vi stupirò con effetti speciali...

Sul resto non commento!


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> me ne sto rendendo conto ma vi stupirò con effetti speciali...
> 
> *Sul resto non commento!*


Coda di paglia?:rotfl:


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assolutamente non vero.
> Io amo moltissimo il mio uomo ma tradisco.
> 
> Non tutti siamo uguali e non tutti siamo omologati.
> Grazie al cielo.


Il fatto é che io non ti amerei se mi tradissi.
E il nostro Vic sarebbe disposto ad amare la sua bella se gli dicesse che lo ama ma che vuole continuare a tradirlo?


----------



## vic (1 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Il fatto é che io non ti amerei se mi tradissi.
> E il nostro Vic sarebbe disposto ad amare la sua bella se gli dicesse che lo ama ma che vuole continuare a tradirlo?


Bella domanda!
Al momento mi dice che mi vuole bene, il che di per se è non è incoraggiante. Per quanto riguarda il resto, e' sconcertante che ieri ne abbiamo parlato ancora e lei ha addirittura negato l'evidenza. Io non so cosa c'è nella testa di mia moglie, ma di sicuro qualcosa non sta funzionando. Di fatto intuisco che questo è un atteggiamento che tende a voler difendere il suo spazio "segreto" 

Di fatto quindi sono "quasi" nella situazione descritta da Worldlove: Amo la mia bella che dice di volermi bene e vuole continuare a tradirmi. Fantastico, che culo!


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Bella domanda!
> Al momento mi dice che mi vuole bene, il che di per se è non è incoraggiante. Per quanto riguarda il resto, e' sconcertante che ieri ne abbiamo parlato ancora e lei ha addirittura negato l'evidenza. Io non so cosa c'è nella testa di mia moglie, ma di sicuro qualcosa non sta funzionando. Di fatto intuisco che questo è un atteggiamento che tende a voler difendere il suo spazio "segreto"
> 
> Di fatto quindi sono "quasi" nella situazione descritta da Worldlove: Amo la mia bella che dice di volermi bene e vuole continuare a tradirmi. Fantastico, che culo!


scusate se mi intrometto, ma magari uno può anche decidere di mandare la propria bella a farsi benedire perché non ti ama o non ti ha amato abbastanza. So che "scusa, ma non sei \ sei stata all'altezza" suona da stronzi assai, ma è' esattamente quello che è. Se una ti tradisce non è che non ti ami, è che io con quel tipo, o livello, o chiamalo-pure-come-ti-pare, di amore non ci faccio abbastanza.


----------



## vic (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto, ma magari uno può anche decidere di mandare la propria bella a farsi benedire perché non ti ama o non ti ha amato abbastanza. So che "scusa, ma non sei \ sei stata all'altezza" suona da stronzi assai, ma è' esattamente quello che è. Se una ti tradisce non è che non ti ami, è che io con quel tipo, o livello, o chiamalo-pure-come-ti-pare, di amore non ci faccio abbastanza.


Se non fosse che ci sono di mezzo due bambini piccoli avrei già provveduto. Pertanto il piano A è quello di recuperare ad ogni costo. Il piano B non ce l'ho.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Se non fosse che ci sono di mezzo due bambini piccoli avrei già provveduto. Pertanto il piano A è *quello di recuperare ad ogni costo*. Il piano B non ce l'ho.


se è questo quello che vuoi....devi far finta di non vedere, non sapere e non sentire..la devi smettere di indagare e devi accettare la situzione cosi com'è...
mi pare che tua moglie - sulla base di quello che scrivi - non sia dello stesso avviso


----------



## jorma (1 Giugno 2012)

*per fortuna*



Tebe ha detto:


> Assolutamente non vero.
> Io amo moltissimo il mio uomo ma tradisco.
> 
> Non tutti siamo uguali e non tutti siamo omologati.
> Grazie al cielo.


per fortuna che non tutti siamo uguali, non vorrei avere al mio fianco una uguale a te, una che mi ama moltissimo e si fa scopare da altri
ti sei mai fermata un minuto a pensare al dolore che il tuo comportamento protrebbe provocare?
il tuo amato "cornuto" ne è consapevole di questo tuo atteggiamente "diversamente fedele2
quelle come te sono solo delle cacasotto che hanno paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono
comunque vai tranquilla, sei nel tuo mondo ideale, ne sei una degna rapresentante
un mondo in cui le persone si giustificano ogni cosa per mascherare la propria ochezza come persone
ho più rispetto per chi batte che di personaggi del tuo stampo
almeno loro non si mascherano dietro qualcosa che non sono
p.s. giudizi di una persona laica visto che la tua associazione di idee limitata collega certe prese di posizione a un credo religioso


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> per fortuna che non tutti siamo uguali, non vorrei avere al mio fianco una uguale a te, una che mi ama moltissimo e si fa scopare da altri
> ti sei mai fermata un minuto a pensare al dolore che il tuo comportamento protrebbe provocare?
> il tuo amato "cornuto" ne è consapevole di questo tuo atteggiamente "diversamente fedele2
> quelle come te sono solo delle cacasotto che hanno paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono
> ...


Dai casso sei al terzo post e già inizi a giudicare gli altri utenti eh?
Come sai lei fu tradita no?
E il signor Mattia o mangia la tebeminestra...o salta il vuotofinestra no?

Io invece e scusatemi...
Farei le carte false per avere una compagna come lei...no?

Almeno riderei divertito delle sue mattane no?
E che caspita...dei su!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> per fortuna che non tutti siamo uguali, non vorrei avere al mio fianco una uguale a te, una che mi ama moltissimo e si fa scopare da altri
> ti sei mai fermata un minuto a pensare al dolore che il tuo comportamento protrebbe provocare?
> il tuo amato "cornuto" ne è consapevole di questo tuo atteggiamente "diversamente fedele2
> quelle come te sono solo delle cacasotto che hanno paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono
> ...


ahahahahh...in effetti una moglie cosi'non la vorrei proprio...il suo lui non solo non sa'niente..ma si getterebbe nel fiume per lei
io almeno l'alibi'l'ho..25 anni di matrimonio..lei no..senza offesa Tebina....


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai casso sei al terzo post e già inizi a giudicare gli altri utenti eh?
> Come sai lei fu tradita no?
> E il signor Mattia o mangia la tebeminestra...o salta il vuotofinestra no?
> 
> ...


Conte, ormai è assodato.
Hanno aperto le gabbie dei monasteri.
Siamo sotto assedio...

_flap flap_...tanta paura...._flap flap..._


----------



## quorthon (1 Giugno 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Se non fosse che ci sono di mezzo due bambini piccoli avrei già provveduto. Pertanto il piano A è quello di recuperare ad ogni costo. Il piano B non ce l'ho.



Piano A o piano B...sempre i soffitti parecchio rovinati avrai...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh...in effetti una moglie cosi'non la vorrei proprio...il suo lui non solo non sa'niente..ma si getterebbe nel fiume per lei
> io almeno l'alibi'l'ho..25 anni di matrimonio..lei no..senza offesa Tebina....


ma che offesa...capisco.
nemmeno io vorrei un uomo come te vicino!

E' rassicurante sapere che non ci sceglieremmo mai, no?


----------



## elena_ (1 Giugno 2012)

Letto solo l'ultima pagina.
Capito che Tebe e Lothar hanno pareggiato la situazione.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che offesa...capisco.
> *nemmeno io vorrei un uomo come te vicino!
> 
> *E' rassicurante sapere che non ci sceglieremmo mai, no?


perché? è interessante


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché? è interessante


Perchè vengo attratta dai teneri pargoletti. E con rispetto parlando...lothar non lo è...:smile:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè vengo attratta dai teneri pargoletti. E con rispetto parlando...lothar non lo è...:smile:


ti piace vincere facile:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti piace vincere facile:singleeye:


mi piace la carne giovane soprattutto.
E poi sai...con quello che mi costerà un badante più avanti...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Perchè vengo attratta dai teneri pargoletti. E con rispetto parlando...lothar non lo è...:smile:



ah si...ma guarda che io appena 4 anni in piu'del tuo fidanzato manager...ti contraddici darling???

semmai io potrei fare l'osservazione...ma essendo elegante...sai com e'


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah si...ma guarda che io appena 4 anni in piu'del tuo fidanzato manager...ti contraddici darling???
> 
> semmai io potrei fare l'osservazione...ma essendo elegante...sai com e'


Ma infatti. Tu scegli carne giovane.
Il mio fidanzato ha 10 anni meno di me.
Manager è sesso archeologico, una cosa che non ho mai provato.
Volevo togliermi sto sfizio ciularino...
Poi torno sotto i 35 abbondantemente:carneval:


----------



## jorma (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte, ormai è assodato.
> Hanno aperto le gabbie dei monasteri.
> Siamo sotto assedio...
> 
> _flap flap_...tanta paura...._flap flap..._



vedo che per te avere di che indignarsi di fronte a cio che ci urta è accomunato sempre alla religione
quando non si sa cosa dire vero.....
sei patetica


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Tu scegli carne giovane.
> Il mio fidanzato ha 10 anni meno di me.
> Manager è sesso archeologico, una cosa che non ho mai provato.
> Volevo togliermi sto sfizio ciularino...
> Poi torno sotto i 35 abbondantemente:carneval:


ma l'intrigo cerebrale?
avere a che fare con un uomo che ti scopa il cervello (ops:singleeye?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'intrigo cerebrale?
> avere a che fare con un uomo che ti scopa il cervello (ops:singleeye?


avrà i neuroni stanchi... tutto 'sto lavoro..:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se è questo quello che vuoi....devi far finta di non vedere, non sapere e non sentire..la devi smettere di indagare e devi accettare la situzione cosi com'è...
> mi pare che tua moglie - sulla base di quello che scrivi - non sia dello stesso avviso


Quoto! Anche se però non parlerei di recupero in questo caso, parlerei più di farsi ognuno i fatti propri.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Tu scegli carne giovane.
> Il mio fidanzato ha 10 anni meno di me.
> Manager è sesso archeologico, una cosa che non ho mai provato.
> Volevo togliermi sto sfizio ciularino...
> Poi torno sotto i 35 abbondantemente:carneval:



non ti arrampicare sugli specchi..ammetti di avere scritto un'enorme cazzata...senza alcun senso.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto! Anche se però non parlerei di recupero in questo caso, parlerei più di farsi ognuno i fatti propri.



esattamente!


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esattamente!


Ma a questo punto meglio mettere le cose in chiaro con la moglie "tu fai quello che vuoi, io faccio altrettanto, ma poi son cazzi tuoi se vuoi cambiare qualcosa!".


----------



## jorma (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Dai casso sei al terzo post e già inizi a giudicare gli altri utenti eh?*
> Come sai lei fu tradita no?
> E il signor Mattia o mangia la tebeminestra...o salta il vuotofinestra no?
> 
> ...


non sapevo che per emettere opinioni fosse necessario avere un certo numero di post
averne 3 o 4 cosa mi permette?
c'è un regolamento a tal proposito?
Illuminami


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

jorma ha detto:


> non sapevo che per emettere opinioni fosse necessario avere un certo numero di post
> averne 3 o 4 cosa mi permette?
> c'è un regolamento a tal proposito?
> Illuminami


il Conte ogni tanto ha degli attacchi di buonismo esagerati..e si fa'paladino di chi non ne ha bisogno.Per fortuna qua'ognuno scrive quello che gli pare....e se non va bene a qualcuno chisse ne frega...quindi Jorma..fai lo stesso.


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma a questo punto meglio mettere le cose in chiaro con la moglie "tu fai quello che vuoi, io faccio altrettanto, ma poi son cazzi tuoi se vuoi cambiare qualcosa!".


ma cosi poi diventa troppo facile! meglio vivere nella menzogna no? c'è più gusto!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> il Conte ogni tanto ha degli attacchi di buonismo esagerati..e si fa'paladino di chi non ne ha bisogno.Per fortuna qua'ognuno scrive quello che gli pare....e se non va bene a qualcuno chisse ne frega...quindi Jorma..fai lo stesso.


No...
A me non piace leggere giudizi sommari su persone che non si conoscono no?
Che ne dici amico mio di leggere...che tua moglie è na pora cretina perchè non riesce a beccarti o perchè ha sposato te...un uomo degenere? Lei ti ama tanto no? Povera illusa e tu la ripaghi con sta montagna infinita di corna?

Penso che si possa dire non va bene comportarsi così o colà...

Ma i giudizi non mi piacciono...

Capito vecchio porcon invornito putaniero magnafiga altrui?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

cazzo ma l'avete già affossato! e daje però...ma che ha detto mo di sbagliato!


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'intrigo cerebrale?
> avere a che fare con un uomo che ti scopa il cervello (ops:singleeye?


Io oltre che scopare il cervello, gli faccio pure il bidet!

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'intrigo cerebrale?
> avere a che fare con un uomo che ti scopa il cervello (ops:singleeye?


ma l'intrigo cerebrale ce l'ho con i più giovani. Portarli sulla brutta strada del vizio e....intrigantissimo!

(per il resto...faccio di necessità virtù...)


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzo ma l'avete già affossato! e daje però...ma che ha detto mo di sbagliato!


Mi ha insultata un pò...a prescindere.




E' dura la vita di noi diversamente fedeli!


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma l'intrigo cerebrale ce l'ho con i più giovani. *Portarli sulla brutta strada del vizio *e....intrigantissimo!
> 
> (per il resto...faccio di necessità virtù...)


bah, preferisco quelli che ci sono già per fargli credere di portarmici
nel senso che mi sono sempre piaciuti quelli più tosti di me...e trovarli è sempre stato difficile .un ragazzino me lo magno a colazione:dracula:
se vuoi ti passo un modellino con le sopracciglia più disegnate delle mie:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha insultata un pò...a prescindere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:unhappy: dove che non ho letto! 


...........no vabbè non si insulta Tebina! :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *bah, preferisco quelli che ci sono già per fargli credere di portarmici*
> nel senso che mi sono sempre piaciuti quelli più tosti di me...e trovarli è sempre stato difficile .un ragazzino me lo magno a colazione:dracula:
> se vuoi ti passo un modellino con le sopracciglia più disegnate delle mie:unhappy:


Buongustaia biricchina......

In effetti io non li ho mai cercati perchè non amo il conflitto da territorio in una coppia, anche se sano, ho sempre puntato persone più dolci e non..."alfa".
Mi completano in qualche modo.

I tosti solo come toy. 
Ma è sempre stato così...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy: dove che non ho letto!
> 
> 
> ...........no vabbè non si insulta Tebina! :carneval:


Mi ha scritto questo sotto e poi ha continuato dicendo che sono patetica e altre cose che non ricordo perchè mi si sono subito inondati gli occhi di lacrime e mi è salita l'ansia e non ho ragionato più. Io affranta e triste.
E qualcuno mi ha difeso con l'armatura scintillante!
_flap flap_

*per fortuna che non tutti siamo uguali, non vorrei avere al mio fianco una uguale a te, una che mi ama moltissimo e si fa scopare da altri
ti sei mai fermata un minuto a pensare al dolore che il tuo comportamento protrebbe provocare?
il tuo amato "cornuto" ne è consapevole di questo tuo atteggiamente "diversamente fedele2
quelle come te sono solo delle cacasotto che hanno paura di mostrarsi per quello che sono
comunque vai tranquilla, sei nel tuo mondo ideale, ne sei una degna rapresentante
un mondo in cui le persone si giustificano ogni cosa per mascherare la propria ochezza come persone
ho più rispetto per chi batte che di personaggi del tuo stampo
almeno loro non si mascherano dietro qualcosa che non sono
p.s. giudizi di una persona laica visto che la tua associazione di idee limitata collega certe prese di posizione a un credo religioso*


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto questo sotto e poi ha continuato dicendo che sono patetica e altre cose che non ricordo perchè mi si sono subito inondati gli occhi di lacrime e mi è salita l'ansia e non ho ragionato più. Io affranta e triste.
> E qualcuno mi ha difeso con l'armatura scintillante!
> _flap flap_
> 
> ...


......... secondo me è colpa dell'avatar! li spaventi!





...............sulle lacrime..................... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ......... secondo me è colpa dell'avatar! li spaventi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cattiva!
Ma che ridi sulle mie lacrime!
Sto ancora piangendo!

D'accordo.
Ricambio avatar.

Hai ragione.
Troppo aggressivo.
Non mi rappresenta.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto questo sotto e poi ha continuato dicendo che sono patetica e altre cose che non ricordo perchè mi si sono subito inondati gli occhi di lacrime e mi è salita l'ansia e non ho ragionato più. Io affranta e triste.
> E qualcuno mi ha difeso con l'armatura scintillante!
> _flap flap_
> 
> ...


scua ma l'ho dovuto colorare...
saro bacata...e premetto che ho letto qua e la a casaccio...
dicendo queste cose di te..scusa ma offende se stesso

lui non è il primo che dice di amare la moglie e bla bla..e gua a chi la guarda....che nn gli manca nulla e aribla..e che nonostante cio tradisce con A...e B...e tutto l'alfabeto??
sua moglie neppure è consapevole....ma nn l'ha mai chiamata cornuta...(anche se lo è...)
sta cadendo un po in contraddizzione il "giovanotto"

per carità essendo fedele non dovrei nemmeno star qui...ma un po di cose credo di averle capite...

ah vero..ci sono arrivata...lui è un uomo....forse è piu autorizzato....e tu in quanto donna che fa le medesime cose sue sei una troia....
che "dimostra la sua ochezza"...

eh già...
meno male che ha sposato una santa allora....lui è fortunato..


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scua ma l'ho dovuto colorare...
> saro bacata...e premetto che ho letto qua e la a casaccio...
> dicendo queste cose di te..scusa ma offende se stesso
> 
> ...


Grazie Annuccia ma...non vale nemmeno la pena di farci un discorso serio su questa cosa e su quello che ha scritto sopra.
Alla fine ha sparato il suo anatema perchè gli sarà partito l'embolo e visto gli esempi e i giudizi che ha dato...è come se fosse in ignore per me...o al limite lo prendo in giro.
E' sempre il solito discorso. 
Sotto certi livelli non scendo.
Non riesco proprio ad argomentare.

E poi, solo uno che va a preconcetti può accusarmi di essere una cagasotto incapace di mostrami per quello che sono e le altre sue amenità  perchè tradisco.


Scusa non riesco più a scrivere perchè le lacrime di sconforto per la persona che sono mi impediscono di vedere i tasti...
:carneval:


----------



## pastorius (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scua ma l'ho dovuto colorare...
> saro bacata...e premetto che ho letto qua e la a casaccio...
> dicendo queste cose di te..scusa ma offende se stesso
> 
> ...


siccome come jorma sono stato bannato d0 una notizia all'aministratore
posso entrere lo stesso

x annuccia 
mi sfugge il tipo di droga che usi per aver dedotto il mio modus vivendi
non so che mestiere tu faccia
ma non dovresti fare niente che si avvicini alla deduzione
non ne hai azzeccata una
mi raccomando amministratore
bannami pure questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

pastorius ha detto:


> siccome come jorma sono stato bannato d0 una notizia all'aministratore
> posso entrere lo stesso
> 
> x annuccia
> ...


Ti do una notizia anche io: qui non è l'amministratore che banna, sono gli utenti registrati. Ti hanno tolto reputazione e per qualche giorno non potrai più scrivere come utente, poi puoi ripartire. Non puoi sapere chi sia stato perchè la cosa risulta anonima, a meno ovviamente che non lo dichiari l'autore del ban. Ave atque vale.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto questo sotto e poi ha continuato dicendo che sono patetica e altre cose che non ricordo perchè mi si sono subito inondati gli occhi di lacrime e mi è salita l'ansia e non ho ragionato più. Io affranta e triste.
> E qualcuno mi ha difeso con l'armatura scintillante!
> _flap flap_
> 
> ...


non entro nel merito della vicenda, anche perchè non la conosco...

mi spiace per la tua reazione a queste righe

di sicuro chi ha scritto questo è un uomo sui generis, uno triste e bigotto...troppo complicato per godersi la vita e probabilmente è un depresso cronico in costante ricerca di morali e moralismi per compensare i propri fallimenti

un uomo deve incazzarsi e basta...deve dire "sei una troia, stronza, fanculo"...ma non fare morali...è triste, da finocchi (e non gay, chi vuole intendere intenda)

se invece l'ha scritto una donna è diverso...ci sta


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie Annuccia ma...non vale nemmeno la pena di farci un discorso serio su questa cosa e su quello che ha scritto sopra.
> Alla fine ha sparato il suo anatema perchè gli sarà partito l'embolo e visto gli esempi e i giudizi che ha dato...è come se fosse in ignore per me...o al limite lo prendo in giro.
> E' sempre il solito discorso.
> Sotto certi livelli non scendo.
> ...


mi passi un fazzoletto...piango anche io povera drogata incapace di comprendere...e pure cornuta...
vedi c'è di peggio


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma cosi poi diventa troppo facile! meglio vivere nella menzogna no? c'è più gusto!


E vabè, volevo fare la tipa alternativa.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ......... secondo me è colpa dell'avatar! li spaventi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quoto! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> non entro nel merito della vicenda, anche perchè non la conosco...
> 
> mi spiace per la tua reazione a queste righe
> 
> ...


guarda che la mia reazione è assolutamente scherzosa!!!

Ma ti pare possa minimamente preoccuparmi di un nik qualsiasi che scrive ste cose?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

pastorius ha detto:


> siccome come jorma sono stato bannato d0 una notizia all'aministratore
> posso entrere lo stesso
> 
> x annuccia
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non sa nemmeno come funziona il sito e ce lo dice!!!!

ODDIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Che mi sono perso?


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> guarda che la mia reazione è assolutamente scherzosa!!!
> 
> Ma ti pare possa minimamente preoccuparmi di un nik qualsiasi che scrive ste cose?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e allora mavaffa... te lo sei meritata...

scherzo 

comunque mi fa specie quando leggo di uomini che scrivono in questa maniera...odio quando l'uomo fa la donna...

...in generale ODIO gli uomini che vogliono porsi come più intelligenti delle donne...

bisogna solo saper essere più furbi, e stronxi al punto giusto


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e allora mavaffa... te lo sei meritata...
> 
> scherzo
> 
> ...



Come sei rude quando scrivi così! flap.. flap...


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sei rude quando scrivi così! flap.. flap...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Vedi se Cheater t'invita nel suo ufficio a prendere un caffè...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vedi se Cheater t'invita nel suo ufficio a prendere un caffè...:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma hai finito, Sibillastra!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vedi se Cheater t'invita nel suo ufficio a prendere un caffè...:rotfl::rotfl:



Eliade mi accompagni tu? ho paura da solo, la prima volta almeno. ( lo metto non lo metto, non lo metto lo metto) lo metto :condom:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eliade mi accompagni tu? ho paura da solo, la prima volta almeno. ( lo metto non lo metto, non lo metto lo metto) lo metto :condom:


E va beeeeennneeee...ma io rimango fuori dalla stanza...:rotfl:



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma hai finito, Sibillastra!!!!!!


Ma anche no...:rotfl::rotfl:
Mi diverti troppo!:rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vedi se Cheater t'invita nel suo ufficio a prendere un caffè...:rotfl::rotfl:


in ufficio parlo solo d'affari, calcio o figa 

chiunque può venire a trovarmi ma se esce altri argomenti la segretaria mi ricorda "la riunione" dopo 2 minuti


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> in ufficio parlo solo d'affari, calcio o figa
> 
> chiunque può venire a trovarmi ma se esce altri argomenti la segretaria mi ricorda "la riunione" dopo 2 minuti


Ok mi è andata buca! cioè non mi è andata in buca. Me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che mi sono perso?


Niente...praticamente mi hanno dato della zoccola traditrice incapace di dichiarare apertamente quello che sono, che il mio uomo è un poveretto che ha vicino una donna come me e che non immagino nemmeno il dolore che posso provocare al mio fidanzatino tradendolo e tutto il repertorio moralizzatore di che brutta persona io sia.

Insomma Clà...le solite cose.

Solo che qualcuno ha letto e ha deciso di rubinarlo.

p.s. Sappi che ogni volta che fai flap flap mi vengono i vermi, perchè nel mio immaginario tu hai una mascolinità molto sicula e vederti fare _fla flap

_:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente...praticamente mi hanno dato della zoccola traditrice incapace di dichiarare apertamente quello che sono, che il mio uomo è un poveretto che ha vicino una donna come me e che non immagino nemmeno il dolore che posso provocare al mio fidanzatino tradendolo e tutto il repertorio moralizzatore di che brutta persona io sia.
> 
> Insomma Clà...le solite cose.
> 
> ...


Tesoro ma io ho gli occhioni azzurri flap flap e sono prisico priciso agli Achei.

ops non ho letto indietro nelle pagine, ma lo scrivo in siciliano tanto si capirà, ma futtitinni e mannali a fanculo.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente...praticamente mi hanno dato della zoccola traditrice incapace di dichiarare apertamente quello che sono, che il mio uomo è un poveretto che ha vicino una donna come me e che non immagino nemmeno il dolore che posso provocare al mio fidanzatino tradendolo e tutto il repertorio moralizzatore di che brutta persona io sia.
> 
> Insomma Clà...le solite cose.
> 
> ...


minkia...se claudio ha una mascolinità molto sicula allora io sono casanova travestito da rocco siffredi


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok mi è andata buca! cioè non mi è andata in buca. Me ne farò una ragione.


:rotfl:



The Cheater ha detto:


> in ufficio parlo solo d'affari, calcio o *figa *
> 
> chiunque può venire a trovarmi ma se esce altri argomenti la segretaria mi ricorda "la riunione" dopo 2 minuti


Beh in un certo senso Ultimo ci andava vicino.
E comunque avrei solo accompagnato lui, poi vi avrei lasciato discutere d'affari, balls e piantine varie,


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...se claudio ha una mascolinità molto sicula allora io sono casanova travestito da rocco siffredi


Mmiriusuuuuu!! invidioso!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Beh in un certo senso Ultimo ci andava vicino.
> E comunque avrei solo accompagnato lui, poi vi avrei lasciato discutere d'affari, balls e piantine varie,



Moolto vicino  ( lo metto non lo metto, non lo metto lo metto) non lo metto.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> minkia...se claudio ha una mascolinità molto sicula allora io sono casanova travestito da rocco siffredi


Se vabbè....eccone un altro...

Io penso che questo forum debba mettere una nuova regola: quando posti cose del genere devi esibire pubblicamente le prove!


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Moolto vicino  ( lo metto non lo metto, non lo metto lo metto)* non lo metto.*


Non tutte le ciambelle (boooonee) riescono col buco...:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vabbè....eccone un altro...
> 
> Io penso che questo forum debba mettere una nuova regola: quando posti cose del genere devi esibire pubblicamente le prove!


e che vuoi la foto pubblicata???

naaaaaaaa...e poi che bello c'è più???

ti mando l'email di "little bitch" e chiedi informazioni...

...appena avrà finito di definirmi "fucking married" chiedile di trovare altre caratteristiche di me


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vabbè....eccone un altro...
> 
> Io penso che questo forum debba mettere una nuova regola: quando posti cose del genere devi esibire pubblicamente le prove!



Seeeeee The è tanto tanto... vabbè non scrivo , che è capace che davvero mette in mp la foto del suo ehm come lo scrivo? pisellino ( ridoo) perchè secondo lui conta solo quello. 

Mi vergogno di averlo come compaesano.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che vuoi la foto pubblicata???
> 
> naaaaaaaa...e poi che bello c'è più???
> 
> ...


sei come una puntata di jersey shore:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che vuoi la foto pubblicata???
> 
> naaaaaaaa...e poi che bello c'è più???
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi Eliade priciso pricisoo!!! che avevo scritto io? tzè.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non tutte le ciambelle (boooonee) riescono col buco...:carneval:



Perchè al bar dico spesso, mi da una ciambella col buco?


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei come una puntata di jersey shore:rotfl:


mai visto

mi basta "sex & the city"...ormai  visto centinaia di volte dalla prima all'ultima :up:


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Seeeeee The è tanto tanto... vabbè non scrivo , che è capace che davvero mette in mp la foto del suo ehm come lo scrivo? pisellino ( ridoo) perchè secondo lui conta solo quello.
> 
> Mi vergogno di averlo come compaesano.


MAI

non mando foto dell'uccello...12-13 anni fa forse  

e mai detto che conta solo quello:
cioè...conta, e pure tanto (chiedi alle donne) ma tutto parte da altro...

ripeto: non si può essere più intelligenti delle donne, solo più furbi!!! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> MAI
> 
> non mando foto dell'uccello...12-13 anni fa forse
> 
> ...


:up: 

Compà tra qualche giorno vado in ferie, se ti va qualche volta ci prendiamo un caffè, ( al bar)


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e che vuoi la foto pubblicata???
> 
> naaaaaaaa...e poi che bello c'è più???
> 
> ...


No grazie...little bitch la lascia a te, se dovesse attaccare come una cozza per avere informazioni su di te...




Ultimo ha detto:


> Seeeeee The è tanto tanto... vabbè non scrivo , che è capace che davvero mette in mp la foto del suo ehm come lo scrivo? pisellino ( ridoo) perchè secondo lui conta solo quello.
> 
> Mi vergogno di averlo come compaesano.


E vabè....fortuna che siculo è...:carneval:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi Eliade priciso pricisoo!!! che avevo scritto io? tzè.


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè al bar dico spesso, mi da una ciambella col buco?


Eh...altrimenti ti danno una bomba ripiena...O__O
Boona pure quella...http://all-kinds-of-photos.fotoblog.it/photos/00/01/913270064.jpg



The Cheater ha detto:


> MAI
> 
> non mando foto dell'uccello...12-13 anni fa forse
> 
> ...


No scusa, ma chi ha parlato di uccello....
Io parlavo di una foto d'insieme...ma mica solo tua eh!!!
Do tutti quelli/e che professano la bellezza personale...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> MAI
> 
> non mando foto dell'uccello...12-13 anni fa forse
> 
> ...


confermo, ultimamente i miei contatti maschili si verificano particolarmente imbranati e mi comincio a chiedere se sono davvero una bestia rara


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> confermo, ultimamente i miei contatti maschili si verificano particolarmente imbranati e mi comincio a chiedere se sono davvero una bestia rara


Ed un folle disse al pazzo, miiii quanti cretini!!


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Compà tra qualche giorno vado in ferie, se ti va qualche volta ci prendiamo un caffè, ( al bar)


se ne può parlare...casomai chiedi alla segretaria come sto in agenda


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> se ne può parlare...casomai chiedi alla segretaria come sto in agenda



E' bona? la segretaria dico  

Buon fine settima a tutti.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bona? la segretaria dico
> 
> Buon fine settima a tutti.


Troia, voce da erotic line...

...ma ormai passatella, i 30 sono andati e anche i 40...un poco spardata


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte, ormai è assodato.
> Hanno aperto le gabbie dei monasteri.
> Siamo sotto assedio...
> 
> _flap flap_...tanta paura...._flap flap..._


Ma no dai. Non ti conosce.
Anch'io ho reagito allo stesso modo all'inizio.
Poi, adesso, un po' ti comprendo.
(Magari mi dirai che anch'io sono da monastero, e che c'é di male?, sai l'abito lungo, scuro, dona)


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Ma no dai. Non ti conosce.
> Anch'io ho reagito allo stesso modo all'inizio.
> Poi, adesso, un po' ti comprendo.
> (Magari mi dirai che anch'io sono da monastero, e che c'é di male?, sai l'abito lungo, scuro, dona)


per carità...quelli dei monasteri mica mi stanno antipatici...finchè non mi dicono a prescindere cosa dovrei farne del contenuto delle mie mutande siamo amici.


----------



## Worldlove (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> per carità...quelli dei monasteri mica mi stanno antipatici...finchè non mi dicono a prescindere cosa dovrei farne del contenuto delle mie mutande siamo amici.


Beh, visto che oggi hai le tue cose, il cosa farne é piú da ufficio ambientale del comune che da monastero 
:smile:


----------



## vic (2 Giugno 2012)

quorthon ha detto:


> Piano A o piano B...sempre i soffitti parecchio rovinati avrai...


Esticazzi!!!! Chi se ne.....  Il senso della discussione era proprio se i soffitti li roviniamo in due o faccio da solo.
Siamo in una società in cui crediamo che beccarsi le corna, specie se maschio, sia un disonore, una vergogna, qualcosa  da evitare a tutti i costi. Costi quel che costi. Anche far saltare tutto. Al momento io non credo che ne valga la pena, almeno nel mio caso. Mia moglie ha (per ora) l'amichetto? OK, si vive una sola volta. Credi che la cosa mi diverte? Per niente, ma dopo lo shock iniziale, credo che questo possa nascondere anche una opportunità di crescita e cambiamento. Anche per me. 




Simy ha detto:


> se è questo quello che vuoi....devi far finta di non vedere, non sapere e non sentire..la devi smettere di indagare e devi accettare la situzione cosi com'è...
> mi pare che tua moglie - sulla base di quello che scrivi - non sia dello stesso avviso



Mi sto orientando su questa linea. La situazione è ancora molto fluida, ma credo che al momento lo scontro definitivo vada evitato.


----------



## Flavia (2 Giugno 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Mi sto orientando su questa linea. La situazione è ancora molto fluida, ma credo che al momento lo scontro definitivo vada evitato.


perchè vederlo come momento di scontro definitivo?
non pensi che invece potrebbe essere un " momento di confronto risolutivo"?


----------

